# R-R-R-Roll Up The Rim Nano?



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

So, 10,000 Nanos available to win in Tim Horton's famous contest. If you got lucky or know someone who did post here. So far, I've purchased six large coffees and... nothin' :-(


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I won a coffee.


----------



## mojoprofilms (Nov 17, 2002)

I was having coffee with a friend who complained that he's had 9 so far and nothing. Then I won a coffee on my first. Now what would be really sweet is if I won a nano on the free coffee...


----------



## RKM (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm a winner ever time cause I don't buy their lousy coffee!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Timmies is not gourmet coffee, but its definitely quality coffee with premium blend 100% Arabica beans that is constantly fresh brewed. If you're a coffee snob or enthusiast, so be it.... but its definitely not crap.

Add to that, the fun that is roll up the rim, and the good that Timmies does in communities for minor sports and camps etc... And I love Timmies. :love2:


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

Bjornbro said:


> So, 10,000 Nanos available to win in Tim Horton's famous contest. If you got lucky or know someone who did post here. So far, I've purchased six large coffees and... nothin' :-(



I've purchased around 10 medium coffee's and nothing yet. Btw whats the rumour out this year? I heard that last year it was the large coffee's that had the most winnings...


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

For the amount of money they are making you think that there would be a winner in every cup.
At least a coffee or a donut....I find it disgusting that its so hard to win a single donut.  

When country style did a contest like this every cup had a win of some sorts. ( worked on their advertising when this contest was on )

It cost nothing to make a donut ( have relatives in the donut shop busines )
the profit margin on a donut is almost 100%

good coffee or not (matter of taste) I refuse to go to Tim's for one of many reasons, this roll up to win is just one.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Timmies has given a lot more prizes in terms of dollar value, with cars and cash prizes. There's no comparison to the prizes Timmies gives out vs Coffee Time.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

not comparing the prize value, just the actual winnings. Like the lotteries here...instead of one persone winning $24 kazillion dollars lets split up so maybe 10 people win.
Do you know what I mean. 
Its very dissapointing when you spend $1.50 for a coffee a day all week long and every time there is no win. When a simple thing like winning donut or coffee would make your day more pleasant. 

Instead you get the "Please Pay Again" oops I mean "Please Play Again"


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

ehMax said:


> Timmies is not gourmet coffee, but its definitely quality coffee with premium blend 100% Arabica beans that is constantly fresh brewed. If you're a coffee snob or enthusiast, so be it.... but its definitely not crap.
> 
> Add to that, the fun that is roll up the rim, and the good that Timmies does in communities for minor sports and camps etc... And I love Timmies. :love2:


Yeah, for franchise coffee, you could do A LOT worse, such as Timothy's and the absolutely horrible "Coffee Time". Country Style I find to be better than Timmies, but having said that, Timmies are everywhere and their coffee is at least decent. Second Cup is great but -- like the burned rope and water you PAY FOR at Starbucks -- they're appreciably more expensive. I alternate between Timmies and Second Cup -- especially when I need a shot in the a$$ with a large Mochachino!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

I just won again ... same thing I win every time, I won a "please play again".


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

i visualized winning the camry.. best i could do so far was win a free coffee... but maybe that next cup will be a winner! 

gotta keep on visualizin....


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

7gabriel5elpher said:



> I've purchased around 10 medium coffee's and nothing yet. Btw whats the rumour out this year? I heard that last year it was the large coffee's that had the most winnings...


what a convenient rumour for Timmies!


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

won a donut on my first try!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Last year I went 29 cups before winning a muffin, and I blurted it not knowing a homeless person was beside me and I felt bad so I gave him the free muffin. My girlfriend won a muffin the first try.

I had a coffee from Tim's a few days ago and threw the cup away without thinking :|....


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

Think about that for a second...

That would mean that you would buy one cup of coffee at the beginning of the month, and you'd never have to buy another cup. If every cup at least won you a coffee, you would always be sure of not buying your next cup of coffee. And if you did buy one, the pleasure of winning something REAL would far outweigh the $1.50 of the coffee...


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

You don't win as often as you think. I done my personal research on this. 

My friend who used to work at tim hortons about 5 or 6 years ago, *cough*cough* took a whole box of medium coffee cups. There are 1000 cups in each box. We won all muffins, cookies, or coffees. We rolled ever single coffee cup, and won on exactly 120 of them. So the odds of winning on a medium coffee was 1 in 12.

That was 5 or 6 years ago, who knows what the odds are now. So 1 in 12 medium coffee cups is not a good ratio.


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

I suppose if I drank coffee it might help. 

Their hot chocolate is acceptable, better than Starbucks, be not as good as Second Cup.

Now, if I could win by buying timbits... ;-)


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Here's a contest, see if you choose the right answer.

Which is better? Choose 1, 2 or 3:


1. phuviano's choice of friend
2. phuviano's moral choice
3. phuviano's math


...




phuviano said:


> You don't win as often as you think. I done my personal research on this.
> 
> My friend who used to work at tim hortons about 5 or 6 years ago, *cough*cough* took a whole box of medium coffee cups. There are 1000 cups in each box. We won all muffins, cookies, or coffees. We rolled ever single coffee cup, and won on exactly 120 of them. So the odds of winning on a medium coffee was 1 in 12.
> 
> That was 5 or 6 years ago, who knows what the odds are now. So 1 in 12 medium coffee cups is not a good ratio.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Here's a contest, see if you choose the right answer.
> 
> Which is better? Choose 1, 2 or 3:
> 
> ...


I'll take #3, HowEver!

What do I win?


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

Vexel said:


> I won a coffee.


just won a coffee as well three days ago with a coffee my friend bought me


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

My question is this....

Does the fact that "Roll-up-the-rim" is on entice you to buy more coffee? For me it does not. My consumptions pattern does not change. If I occasionally win a free coffee (2 this year) or snack (2 this year), it just means less money for them. The only noticeable change in my habit is that I might buy a muffin to go with the free coffee where I might not have before (don't always though).


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

I am always a winner with their TRy AGAIN Contest.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

bmovie said:


> Instead you get the "Please Pay Again" oops I mean "Please Play Again"


Getting tired of this "roll up the rim to Please Play Again". Used to be there were a lot more free coffee or doughnut "wins", but over the last couple of years Timmy's has been cheaping out...


----------



## Canuckmakem (Jan 12, 2006)

I WON!!! .... a "Please Play Again!!!"


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

The chances of winning from your story is not 1 in 12. 1000 cups with 120 winning cups would mean that there is a 0.12 chance you may win in each cup. That's about 1 in 8.



phuviano said:


> You don't win as often as you think. I done my personal research on this.
> 
> My friend who used to work at tim hortons about 5 or 6 years ago, *cough*cough* took a whole box of medium coffee cups. There are 1000 cups in each box. We won all muffins, cookies, or coffees. We rolled ever single coffee cup, and won on exactly 120 of them. So the odds of winning on a medium coffee was 1 in 12.
> 
> That was 5 or 6 years ago, who knows what the odds are now. So 1 in 12 medium coffee cups is not a good ratio.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

i don't drink coffee, i get hot chocolate instead
so far i'm 1/3

2 x XL = nothing
M = free coffee


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

we have a tim hortons at my office and a recent mac switcher that i work with won an ipod nano.

shes quite happy - extremely with the iMac that i talked her into buying and now with the new nano she will be getting for free.

she was born with horseshoes up her....ears.
 

it is possible to win the nano - just keep in drinking.

btw - when you roll the rim up and youve won a nano it simply says "ipod O nano"

i dont drink coffee myself - but judging by the never ending line up at the Tims in our office, i do beleive they put something in that coffee.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm dreaming of prizes I'm not eligible to win.[1]

I'm just hoping I can win the Camry, just so I can get the irony story.

1 - I am a member of the immediate family of a Tim Hortons employee.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Chealion said:


> I'm dreaming of prizes I'm not eligible to win.[1]
> 
> I'm just hoping I can win the Camry, just so I can get the irony story.
> 
> 1 - I am a member of the immediate family of a Tim Hortons employee.


too bad you didn't hail from a small town in Quebec and were a family member of a woman with a gov't inspector job

you'd have no problems "winning" regardless of those pesky family rules


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

If you can't win the prize, you just ebay the winning cup. That is what I'd do.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

So far I've won 2 coffee's and 1 donut, and for the conspiracy theory's I've won both coffee's with a X-Large and the donut with a large.

Laterz


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

I've won two coffees and a donut so far. One was a medium, the others large!  

Wouldn't say no to a Nano...or $1000....or a 42" TV....or a car.....or another coffee!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

*Rim Roller*

Rimroller™...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Six minute's in the bo'x for poor u'se of apostrophe's and pluralses!




K_OS said:


> So far I've won 2 *coffee's* and 1 donut, and for the conspiracy *theory's* I've won both *coffee's* with a X-Large and the donut with a large.
> 
> Laterz


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

rgray said:


> Rimroller™...


$1.95, eh?

Maybe a bunch of you already know this one, but for $1.50 I'll tell you how to do it without the precision tool 

1) Hold the *empty* cup in front of you with both hands, your fingers just below the rim (thumbs facing you) and the prize portion of the rim facing you.

2) Pinch _iPhone styley_ your thumbs and index fingers together. This will cause the rim of cup to collapse as you push the prize part at the "front" to join with the back of the rim.

3) With the rim collapsed, just roll your thumbs up, which will take the rim with it.


VOILA!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> $1.95, eh?
> 
> Maybe a bunch of you already know this one, but for $1.50 I'll tell you how to do it without the precision tool
> 
> ...


Yeah, right... and not very funny if you have arthritis in your hands as many older Canadians such as myself do. Timmy's is discriminating against their older customers.


----------



## the_human_body (Jun 25, 2006)

bmovie said:


> not comparing the prize value, just the actual winnings. Like the lotteries here...instead of one persone winning $24 kazillion dollars lets split up so maybe 10 people win.
> Do you know what I mean.
> Its very dissapointing when you spend $1.50 for a coffee a day all week long and every time there is no win. When a simple thing like winning donut or coffee would make your day more pleasant.
> 
> Instead you get the "Please Pay Again" oops I mean "Please Play Again"


Your problem, and all the other complainers problem's is that you think you deserve to win! WTF would you do if there was no contest? People buy their coffee everyday when there isn't a contest going on. Do you here them complaining between contests that there is no contest? 

The simplest thing for you, and all the other complainers, is to not drink coffee only because there is a contest going on. Agreed?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

i find it impossible to 'roll' the rim. i use my teeth to pry the edges out to a point where i can finally pull the rim out and up with my thumb. pff... roll the rim.....


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Givr my instructions a whirl, Kloan. Works perfectly for me, every time (I saw it on Breakfast Television on CityTV).


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

ah, ok.. the first time i read it i got as far as iphone styley and skipped the rest because i got confused as to the relevancy of those two words... lol

next cup of timmy's i'll try that method...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

HAHA!!!! Lookie what IIIIIIIIiiii FOOOOOOOOUND on YouTube!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAs5xe19ZVA

See? _Easy as pie!_


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

HowEver said:


> Six minute's in the bo'x for poor u'se of apostrophe's and pluralses!


I'm sure I'm guilty and I won't contest the charge, but I'm not an english major and as much as I try my grammar will never be any better, I read allot but for some reason it doesn't stick.

PS: add me for another free coffee from a large cup.

Laterz


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

depmode101 said:


> btw - when you roll the rim up and youve won a nano it simply says "ipod O nano"


Now we're talkin', I wonder what that "O" stands for... When she won, did she get the Nano on the spot, or did she have to send away for it?


----------



## wayner (May 21, 2005)

*Official rules and odds of winning*

See this link for the official rules and odds of winning. It's all clearly laid out...

http://www.timhortons.com/en/menu/2007-rutw-rules-regulations.html


the overall approximate odds of being eligible to win one of Ten Thousand (10,000) Apple iPod nano
digital music players are one (1) in 27,024;


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

I have won three large coffee's (green Tea in my case) in the last week....I want the car....going to get a tea now..


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

A couple of years ago, I won a Raleigh bike. As a result, my grandson thinks it's a grrrreat contest.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> The chances of winning from your story is not 1 in 12. 1000 cups with 120 winning cups would mean that there is a 0.12 chance you may win in each cup. That's about 1 in 8.


whoops, I guess i did screw up on my math. You are correct sir. 

EDIT: Personal attacks are not allowed on ehMac.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

phuviano said:


> just STFU.


Touchy, touchy!! Nothing wrong with good grammar and spelling.

Possibly a bit heavy handed in pointing it out to someone unknown, though??


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

"Methinks the lady doth protest too much."

Just to be clear, your post indicated that you and your friend are thieves. You stole from Tim Horton's and 'proudly' announced it here.

Given a choice between making a joke about your math, and being a thief, I'm pretty sure most ehMac members would not choose the stealing option.

Now you've compounded it by acting poorly, publicly.



phuviano said:


> whoops, I guess i did screw up on my math. You are correct sir.
> EDIT: Removed personal attack


----------



## SilverMaple (Apr 22, 2006)

This past week I have bought 4 large green teas. The second cup won me a free coffee and yesterday with my fourth cup I won a free donut.
So I am 2 for 4. Not bad!  



> Given a choice between making a joke about your math, and being a thief, I'm pretty sure most ehMac members would not choose the stealing option.
> 
> Now you've compounded it by acting poorly, publicly.


Totally agree with you HowEver.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm sipping on a Timmies while reading this thread. Wish me luck!


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Damn

:d


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

capitalK said:


> I'm sipping on a Timmies while reading this thread. Wish me luck!


Go K Go... come on.... big money..... big money....

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

capitalK said:


> Damn
> 
> :d


Aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

ehMax said:


> Go K Go... come on.... big money..... big money....
> 
> :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


....no whammies no whammies!


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

Free coffee from a large cup. Nothing last night from a medium cup. First time in 3 years that I've won anything in the Roll up the Rim to Win contest.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

my wife has all the luck and I'm letting her buy all the Timmie's coffee while the contest is on yesterday she won 2 free coffees and 1 donut.

Laterz


----------



## SilverMaple (Apr 22, 2006)

I am now 3 for 5 after winning another free coffee. 
Always order my usual, a large green tea.
Last year I only won once after 31 cups! 
What a difference a year makes.


----------



## Suite Edit (Dec 17, 2003)

I won a free coffee yesterday! I guess old Tims knew it was my birthday  What a great present.

... not the coffee, the feeling that I'm a winner


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

HowEver said:


> Six minute's in the bo'x for poor u'se of apostrophe's and pluralses!


LOL!!


----------



## Grandriver125 (Jun 11, 2006)

RKM said:


> I'm a winner ever time cause I don't buy their lousy coffee!


I find Tim's decaf VERY good. 

Dislike Starbucks coffee. Could never figure out how it got so many followers.


----------



## mrolex (Jan 20, 2006)

Did you guys no that Tim Hortons coffee is made by Nabob.Found this out from a friend who is a store owner!! If you have a timmy's coffee maker at home try using fine grind Nabob with 10% cream in it,tastes just like the real thing you pay 5 times as much for.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Won another free coffee this morning. Makes 3 so far this year!:clap: 

Could stand to win one of the big prizes, though!


----------



## loughan (Dec 22, 2003)

So far I'm about 2 for 40 .......But I am wide awake!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xtal (Jul 9, 2006)

http://www.timhortons.com/en/menu/2007-rutw.html

According to the rules & regulations, the approximate chance of winning a food prize is 1 in 9. According to my own "back of the napkin math", the chance of winning any prize is about the same, or a touch higher than 1 in 9. Keep on rollin'.

(Personal count: 0 for 1)


----------



## the_human_body (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm one for three

or...

33%

I usually make my own at home.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

mrolex said:


> Did you guys no that Tim Hortons coffee is made by Nabob.Found this out from a friend who is a store owner!! If you have a timmy's coffee maker at home try using fine grind Nabob with 10% cream in it,tastes just like the real thing you pay 5 times as much for.


I can confirm two things:

1) Timmy Ho Ho does not get it's coffee from Kraft (the parent company that markets Nabob);

2) Timmies uses 18% cream.

FWIW, I find "PC's The Great Canadian Coffee" from your local Loblaws to be a very similar blend to your favourite cup of Joe... er, I mean Tim's.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

ehMax said:


> Timmies is not gourmet coffee, but its definitely quality coffee with premium blend 100% Arabica beans that is constantly fresh brewed. If you're a coffee snob or enthusiast, so be it.... but its definitely not crap.
> 
> Add to that, the fun that is roll up the rim, and the good that Timmies does in communities for minor sports and camps etc... And I love Timmies. :love2:


Mr. Mayor, I still think that Timmies coffee is just coloured warm water. No taste or flavour. I'm not a coffee snob, but I do know crap when I taste it. 

But I sure do like the roll up the rim contest. And BTW, I'm 0 for ??

So I guess it evens out.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

MaxPower said:


> Mr. Mayor, I still think that Timmies coffee is just coloured warm water. No taste or flavour.


Having grown up in the British Empire, I am a tea drinker. When I arrived on these fine shores, Tim's was my first coffee experience. I just stuck to tea.

Maybe I'm a tea snob, but in those early days there was no good tea in Canada! I would always buy imported teas (from the Empire).

I do, at times, enjoy Tim's steeped tea, but the taste is very store dependent, maybe even city dependent. Tim's does not filter the water (like Starbucks does), and this is why the taste is so variable from city to city.

I do drink the occasional coffee, and I have developed a liking for Starbucks' bold blends. Taste is a very personal experience, I know there are hoards who enjoy their Tim's.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

mac_geek said:


> FWIW, I find "PC's The Great Canadian Coffee" from your local Loblaws to be a very similar blend to your favourite cup of Joe... er, I mean Tim's.


Oh good, I thought I was the only one. I'm convinced "PC's The Great Canadian Coffee" and "Tim Horton's" coffee in the tin from A&P, are the exact same coffee.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

I, too, like Nabob and the PC Great Canadian blend. I have to say, though, that Starbucks coffee tasts like, well, awful! tptptptp It always tastes burnt, no matter what blend. Note that I am talking about black coffee, and not a "grande, latte, frappu-hoochie with steam"! I have no experience with their blended beverages.

My teen-age daughter prefers Timmy's hot chocolate to Starbuck's, too!  

I do agree that Tim's has trouble making a good cup of tea. Although eating anything with a cruller has to taste better! :lmao:


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Well, a couple of more coffees and a donut! Yum!  

And, a colleague of mine at work (she sits next to me) won an iPod on the weekend! Really! I saw the paperwork and everything! She's the talk of the office!:clap:


----------



## heavenlyevil (Mar 23, 2007)

Macified said:


> My question is this....
> 
> Does the fact that "Roll-up-the-rim" is on entice you to buy more coffee? For me it does not. My consumptions pattern does not change. If I occasionally win a free coffee (2 this year) or snack (2 this year), it just means less money for them. The only noticeable change in my habit is that I might buy a muffin to go with the free coffee where I might not have before (don't always though).


Same here. The contest is a nice bonus if I happen to win something when I buy, but I am not going to buy more just because of the contest. Still, I have yet to win anything this year with the few (3-4 I think) coffees I've had to date.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

I haven't been through my local Tim's drive thru in over week, so today I go and... they had *two* "iPod Nano Won Here" window stickers. It figures, when I don't buy coffee, the winning cups get handed out. :-( 

(Oh well, at least I had a small consolation, I _did_ win my first free coffee.  )


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

For a while I was winning a free coffee for every other cup, but now I'm on a losing streak :/ 8 cups without winning anything


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

My friend at work just picked up her new Nano today! :clap: It's a cute little silver number. No special engraving on it; I half expected the Tim's logo on the back.  

Anyway, it's here and she is thrilled, and there are fewer and fewer rims to roll up now.  Until next year......


----------

